# One large mouthed largemouth caught on film



## Rando22 (May 25, 2009)

Fished a local pond yesterday evening. I was throwing a paddle tail senko when I landed this bucketmouth bass. Check out the mouth on this thing! I figure it went about 4 1/2 lbs but it had a mouth like a bass over 6 lbs IMO! I love fishing from my boat but sometimes there's nothing like pulling out a fish like this when you're up to your chest in a scummy back-country pond! Here's the video of the catch:


----------

